# Vote for the Spring Sock KAL Pattern!!!! !



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is the poll for voting on your favorite pattern for the sock KAL.

Vote for your favorite pattern. Voting will close Friday at midnight.

:hobbyhors :nanner: :viking:

Choose from:

Inlay

Nemisis

Zora

Effervesce

Rosamond

Lotus Blossom

Zigzagular Socks


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Voted - *Rosamond*. Because that's how I roll. 

That is truly the loveliest lace sock I have ever seen  :bow: :clap: :nanner: :bouncy: 

and I will likely be knitting myself a bunch of them in cream and white and black and other colors -

I LOVE this pattern and I &#9829; KALs that open my eyes up to possibilities and new patterns!!!!

Thanks, Kelsey for spearheading this event! 

(off to order sock yarn!)


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I just looked at the Rosamond pattern and I agree. _Very_ pretty! 

I like it as much as the one I suggested and this one looks fairly easy for us newbies. 

It says it's for 6 1/2 to 9 1/2 US sizes which will fit me and says it is fingering weight yarn which I have plenty of. 

Even tho I didn't vote for it, I like this one too! 

I thank you too, Kelsey!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, as I nominated Rosamund, I voted for it too!
The pattern just seems so Spring-ish, a bit more open, due to the lace.
Reminds me of vines growing..:happy2:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Vote for Inlay here, I'm not all about lacy socks.  But Rosamond is a pretty pattern so if that is what it is it will be good too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm working on Inlay right now (nice pattern Lythrum) but they're not for the swap. It's a nice solid sock. And I'm working on A Leafy Twist for Pony! and then Petty Harbour for her hubby, Nick.

What's another pair of socks??? .... besides I just got in all that nice sock yarn from Kelsey!


OK, I'm IN!!


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

Include me as well. 

I don't have a problem with any of the patterns.

Jacki


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

OOh they are all too nice! I'm torn! I think I don't really mind which one, though figuring out how "fingering weight" goes into Danish Yarns is going to be more interesting I think.
"stromper garn" is what I have.. that's sock yarn lols. but it seems to be pretty variable what is called that here. Lace is nice, but so is Inlay and and and.

I'm not sure I will want to swap though, postage from here will be a bit too much.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You don't have to swap if you don't want to. You can just knit along with us.

(Although, my first ever KAL, I got socks from a Canadian and mailed socks to Australia. It was fun!)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Re: Australia ... that was Pug wasn't it? I'm wearing socks she knit for me. Spring Forward from handspun that fulled down to a perfect fit for me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lythrum, if you like non-lacey socks, check out the Petty Harbour


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

No, I think it was Shazza. I haven't seen her here for a while, whoever it was. Shame. I really enjoyed knitting for her! 

And the lady who knit socks for me that year got some special dyed at a local shop! It was special!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I like those socks! They've gone on my favorites.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shazzapugs  you are both right. I wonder how she is doing, I was thinking of her the other day.

I'm not participating but I voted anyway  because I do have an opinion.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol. Silly Marchwind.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes! Shazza, she sent me a little pug charm with my socks & I've always remembered her as Pug.

I think these were the first, or one of the first socks she knit.

They were oversized when I got them but that was perfect because they were made from handspun & fulled perfectly to my size. They're my favorite sock in the winter.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ShazzaPug posts over on rav using the same name. 
I believe she breeds pugs, or used to anyhow. 
She had a lovely flock of sheep as well. 
I miss her too and wonder what she's up to these days.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes GAM she did breed pugs. I know a few years ago when they had those fires they were in her area. I sure hope nothing happened to her farm or any of her critters. MLF I remember you posted a picture of your socks. They looked really smooshy and soft. I think she had Merino sheep.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Shazzapug! I will have to go seek her out on FB. 

Sadly there is no new news about Mrs. Homesteader (Marci Blubaugh) Please keep her in your prayers and if you can, send her a card. 

Her prognosis is what it is. An inoperable, aggressive brain tumor. 

Marci has always been such a source of laughter and kindness and generosity -she once sent me a beautiful white Shetland fleece from her flock - just out of the blue. :shocked: and I will always treasure the yarns and items it has resulted in. &#9829;


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marci is on my mind this morning too.
My DH is wearing his hat I made from some of her wool 
and the leaders on a lot of my bobbins are also yarn from her sheep.

:grouphug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay. To make a list of people who are swapping:

SvenskaFlicka
Wind in Her Hair
Gone a Milkin
Lythrum
Kansas Farm Girl
Hercsmama
MullersLaneFarm
Jacki
Blueberry Chick
Kris in Mi
SusanG

If your name is not on the list, let me know and I will add you!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Marci is on my mind this morning too.
> My DH is wearing his hat I made from some of her wool
> and the leaders on a lot of my bobbins are also yarn from her sheep.
> 
> :grouphug:




I find that so touching. 

last night I helped disperse the stash of one of my friends that passed away all too suddenly.

While others enjoyed selecting some nice and useful commercial yarns from her stash, I took her handspun. 

And I will treasure it because she created it. &#9829;


Hey, it's Friday - has a winner been declared?!?!?!?1


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Not yet! Voting closes at Midnight tonight, so we'll know then! 

And tomorrow I will draw names for who knits for whom! 

If you all could let me know what foot size you have, that'd be great.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

US size 7.5 or Ladies M - with really er, uhm, _ATHLETIC_ sprinter's calves  :grin: 
which means my calves are, well...not skinny. Okay, really kind of...stumpy. 

I mean, I don't have CANKLES or anything like that (not that having cankles is a BAD thing  ) but my calves are apparently larger than most female's calves. Not larger than most female CALVES, but larger than most female human being's calves. Apparently. 

So, there. Now ya know. 

:grin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the same problem WIHH. Zip up boots just don't work. 

Size 8 for me.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm a size 8 1/2, but size 8 socks work best.
I also have what I like to call, actual real woman calves. 
I blame it on to many years of gymnastics and cheerleading when I was younger. Built the muscle up to stupid, and it just never went down.:facepalm:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My favorite historical shoe company has tall button up boots in wide calf with an elastic gusset. I don't think we are the only ones with this problem.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I wear a women's size 8, with feet a tad on the narrow side. When knitting for myself, the average sock pattern works just fine fit-wise, no need to modify.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

7-1/2 to 8 here also


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm a 6 to 6 1/2 shoe size. 

Thankfully, I didn't inherit my mom's minuscule feet. It was so hard for her to find shoes. She wore a 4!!


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

Size 7 or 8, but my feet are really narrow, and big muscular calves.

Jacki


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice patterns. I will not be able to do the swap, but I would like to knit at my leisure as I babysit all day, help take care of my failing parents, and also work in the evening with my second job. Knitting is so relaxing for me. I have yet to make a pair of socks, but I have the yarn to do it. Just to find the time!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> 7-1/2 to 8 here also


yea, well what about YOUR calves, missy?!?!?!? I told everybody about mine...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ......I mean, I don't have CANKLES or anything like that (not that having cankles is a BAD thing  ) but my calves are apparently larger than most female's calves. Not larger than most female CALVES, but larger than most female human being's calves. Apparently.
> 
> So, there. Now ya know.
> 
> :grin:


Hey Susan, this reminds me of something else you once said that was just as poetic, did you know, that when you drive back down a road, that you just drove down, it looks like the same road?:facepalm:ound:ound:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hercsmama said:


> Hey Susan, this reminds me of something else you once said that was just as poetic, did you know, that when you drive back down a road, that you just drove down, it looks like the same road?:facepalm:ound:ound:


HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( I just blew cranberry and vodka out my nose- I hope you are happy!) hee hee :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> yea, well what about YOUR calves, missy?!?!?!? I told everybody about mine...


I don't jump off bridges just because everyone else is doing it :facepalm:

.
.
.
.
.
.


I was a dancer/acrobat from age 4-14 .... but most socks are mid calf below the 'drumstick' part of my leg! :thumb:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hee hee


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have been distracted all day and didn't find time to post here until now. 
I wear a size 9. 

Looking forward to seeing the swap partner list!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

8 1/2 here, also blessed with generous calves.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

The pattern is Rosamond! I'll have Philip help me draw names for the swap when he comes by the shop later.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

waiting waiting waiting :bored: :grin: :lookout:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

LOL WIHH

Although I have to confess I can't wait to see who I'm knitting for, so I can ask about colors and see if I *need* to go yarn shopping. :teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

me, too, Kris! I have a sock yarn order sitting in a queue until I know!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay! Drum roll!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful pattern! I've already printed a copy and look forward to getting started.


----------



## victorian (Dec 15, 2014)

I', am going to join the KAL, although I take so long to finish ANYTHING! :facepalm: Maybe this will light the fire under me to finish my first pair of socks. I have two or three pairs started. gre: Thanks for hosting this! 
Cheers,
Carrie


----------



## victorian (Dec 15, 2014)

P.S. I am on Ravelry under cecblackwell if anyone wants to chat or share patterns. :sing:
Carrie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Victorian I think it is too late if you wanted to join for the swap. Anyone is welcome to just and just knit and follow along, post and cheer


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hi, Carrie - I friended you on ravelry! I am WIHH.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Carrie, welcome!
I added you as well, I am Debidoodle over there.:buds:


----------



## victorian (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't wait to see y'all over n Ravelry. I know it is too late to participate in the swap, I am just knitting along. I am trying to break my habit of not finishing projects. :ashamed: I hope that keeping up with you guys will keep me trucking along. I love the pattern and I have already cast on. 
THanks!!
Carrie


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm SvenskaFlicka89 on Ravelry.


----------

